
Topics Verboten on HN - mimixco
In my 9 months here, I&#x27;ve noticed certain topics will either be wilfully ignored or quickly downvoted. These are the ones that come up for me:<p>What&#x27;s wrong with socialism.<p>What&#x27;s wrong with nuclear power.<p>What&#x27;s wrong with Elon Musk.<p>What&#x27;s wrong with Uber.<p>It doesn&#x27;t matter how factual the content, these topics are always slammed. We have a lot of smart people on HN. Why the fear of open discussion on these verboten subjects?<p>Which ones have you discovered?
======
greenyoda
"What's wrong with socialism" seems to fall under the topic of politics, which
is off-topic on HN according to the official guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

I've seen quite a bit of criticism of both Musk and Uber (I'm not a fan of
either). For a recent example of the latter, see the comments in the article
about Uber's IPO:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19879500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19879500)

~~~
mimixco
Yet many posts here suggest socialist principles. There's one today about
guaranteed employment. So _suggesting_ socialism is ok but countering that
isn't?

